
Show HN: Create a neo.mjs workspace and app with the 1-liner npx neo-app - tobiu
https://github.com/neomjs/create-app/blob/master/README.md
======
tobiu
Online demos of what you can build with your auto-generated app shell here:

[https://neomjs.github.io/pages/](https://neomjs.github.io/pages/)

